# Building the AFAW 14' Big Beach



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Butt section - Getting ready to start building the BB. I am not a fan of shrink wrap and will be building it with cork tape and a reel seat. Anyone built the rod with the standard cork tape and reel seat? What size reel seat did you use - 24? 26?

Guides - Has anyone built the rod and used other than Fuji BMNAG guides? MNAG? 

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

I built mine with cork and a 26 I beilieve but it will likely take a 24 depending on the model.

I like it a lot. Couple things I would do differently would be to space out my first couple guides enough to get rid of one or two, I used a static load and think I have too many guides and it hampers the recovery but it will fish perfectly now, the line follows the blank nicely. I am also looking into putting a guide below the ferrule, I think my knots are getting up to high off the spool and slapping, some of them start to come lose but only on this rod. Built an AFAW Rock the same way with no issue but the extra 6" on the butt apparently makes a difference.

Also have a 25 stripper, should have used a 30 and it may have worked out, I could break it down and re wrap that guide but I don't think I lose anything putting the 30 down on the very stiff mid section.

Did mine drum gold with a drum decal, nothing fancy. I like the rod for what it is, I would not buy another one however. It is a great rod to get 6-8 and a small bait WTF out and serves it's place in a spread. Great bite detection on that skinny tip!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

built one with sic guides, but wound up using the bmnags out on the tip.

I would put a 30mm on the butt section.

Can't help with the reel seat- built mine for tourny use, just using coasters.


The bmnags are the best bang for the buck, IMO.

The TSVSG guide are extremely light, but will cost $$, but no rust worries with the titanium frame.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Guys,

Thanks for the info. I've used the NSG guides for a metal slinging rod and it worked out great. I've also used the MNSG/LNSG guide combo on a couple of spinners and it worked out great to.

The BMNAG guide look cheap and I'll probably end up using the MNSG/LNSG guides but will probably not use an underwrap to cut down on weight. I really like the NSG guides though but they dont come in the larger sizes...

Anyone ever used REC "Recoil" guides on a saltwater conventional rod?

Thanks again

Sandcrab


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Sandcrab said:


> Guys,
> 
> Thanks for the info. I've used the NSG guides for a metal slinging rod and it worked out great. I've also used the MNSG/LNSG guide combo on a couple of spinners and it worked out great to.
> 
> ...



You might try going with another style of guide just for the stripper. 

If you go with the GNSG for sizes up to 25, you can add a larger GSVSG in a size 30. These are gold frame, the GSVSG is a slightly higher frame but will work and match up in color/ style.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Just one comment on the alconites, they are less expensive, but I would not say "cheaper" in terms of durability or looks. They offer the advantage of being lighter in weight, and will give better performance from the blank, especially when used out near the tip. I used alconites (4) size 12 out on the tip of my Big Beach to gain performance. 

Then again I don't mind mixing and matching guides on my own rods to get the result I want.

Just a thought, not a criticism by any means.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*one more possibility*

the ICMNSG guides are sic, slightly lightly both in weight and strength, and can be had with a matching tip to give you a comlete matching set of guides. 

THey are expensive tho, because of the titanium coating, but not nearly as expensive as the titanium or gold cermet guides.


----------

